# surrogacy



## dollyrocker40 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi me and dh are looking for a surrogate where is the best place to look web sites ect ! we will also be going abroad to do the ivf with the surrogate  looking at Ukraine  thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi dollyrocker

If you do not have a known surrogate lined up (i.e. friend of family) then the usual way is to link up through some kind of agency/support network which can help surros and IPs connect.

There's a really good guide to surrogacy through this topics: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=53292.0 which is a good place to start. There's also COTS: http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/

Just to note that it is illegal to advertise for, or to be a surrogate in the UK, which is why finding one is't always straightforward/visible.

If you are going abroad for tx, there might be an option to use a surrogate in the country you are going to - I know some countries have theri own laws and surrogacy agencies. It really depends on whether you are comfortable with that option and are prepared for the legal implications that may come with it. 
Bear in mind that if you bring your own surrogate, you are going to have to find someone who is willing to travel to the Ukraine with you for tx, and any additional costs that might incur.

 on your search for a surro. and path to parenthood. 

C~x

/links


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya

you can also register on networks like www.surrogacynetwork.co.uk its a chat forum ( free) and you can get to know surros and other IPs to share knowledge etc- its very good, you can also register on www.surrogacyfinder.com its a global surrogacy site, ( non vetted)  where there are lists of surrogates etc. offerring their help. Its initally free to join to suss out what surrogates are in your area, but to get their contact details it then costs £99 for a years membership. But its worth it was you have access to  lots and lost of potential surrogates.
There are also the vetted agencies, like COTS and SUK who ask a fee for you to join and be vetted and put on their lists, they then check everyone out and match you with a potential surrogate.
There are pros and cons to 'going it alone' or choosing to find a surrogate via one of the 2 agencies. Obviously by going it alone to find your own surrogate, you have to have plenty of knowledge about surrogacy and what you want and expect ( and is legal), and who you want to invite into your journey. The downside is, you could get a weirdo and numpty person, who isnt sincere, or could mess you about.... so you have to be cautious and careful,
Good luck
Lily xxx


/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There's also an agency called the British surrogacy centre who work in uk & USA predominantly


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

There is a lot to think about practically and legally if you are going to do surrogacy. You'll need to get to grips with legal parenthood, parental responsiblity, birth certificate arrangements, the criteria and process for a parental order (the legal solution for surrogacy in England), the importance of specialist Wills as well as all the other issues. There's lots of information on my blog www.louisaghevaert.co.uk to get you started.

Best of luck

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lou

Do you and your team know anything about getting a surrogacy baby back from Russia?

We know  abit about the Uk side of things, parental order, etc , but only re : The UK, we have no idea of the legal stuff and paperwork for getting a baby back from Russia born to a Russian surrogate, but UK father??

Lily x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Russia is an emerging destination for international surrogacy as far as the English authorities and court system is concerned. The legal and practical issues do, however, remain broadly the same as for other foreign destinations.

1. There needs to a clear immigration action plan to get home safely to the UK with the baby after the birth. British citizenship will only be conferred upon the child automatically at birth if the Russian surrogate is unmarried and the intended father is British (other than by descent) and biological father. Alternatively, if the surrogate is married the options are likely to be an application for discretionary British citizenship (which is at the discretion of the Home Office) or temporary entry clearance into the UK (effectively a one-way travel ticket) and applied for through the relevant British Embassy in Russia. Specialist immigration law advice would be advisable. It is likely to take some time to obtain the right travel papers to come back to the UK and so preparations will need to be made for an extended stay in Russia, with all the logistical and practical issues this will raise.

2. The intended parents would also need to apply for a parental order in the English court. This is a complex application as things stand in the High Court that requires a great deal of care and advance preparation, due to the public policy ban against commercial payments in the UK and the international context. The English court is also likely to be concerned to investigate the Russian context very carefully indeed, as it will likely be unfamiliar with Russian law and practice, and this needs to be borne in mind as well. Have a look at the following page on my blog for more information http://www.louisaghevaert.co.uk/international-surrogacy/.

Hope this helps.

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi thanks Lou!

thought as much!

Think its probably do-able if surro unmarried otherwise...... a nightmare!

Thanks!

Lily


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Lily

It is do-able but even if you use an unmarried surrogate there will be a lot of bureaucracy.  You might want to contact the British Embassy in ?Moscow about what their procedures and timeframes would be for getting a British passport for your child, if your surrogate is single and your child born British.  Some embassies want DNA tests etc (which can take ages, as they often have to be shipped back to the UK for testing) as well as lots of other paperwork, and as I know that Russia isn't a destination which has dealt with many UK-parent surrogacies as yet, they may not have an established policy.  You'll also need to check what exit requirements there are from Russia, if any.  

This sounds a bit doom and gloom - I don't mean it to!  Check out the other thread on overseas stuff as people are chatting about all this there too.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

In terms of DNA testing it is worth clarifying with the British Embassy in Russia whether a DNA test will be required in the run up to the birth.  If they do require testing, it may be possible to pre-order the testing kit so it is ready and waiting when needed.  This can help save considerable time (maybe even several weeks) waiting for this to be sent out from the UK and help speed up the immigration application.  A specialist immigration lawyer can also help make enquiries abut this.

Thanks

LouGhevaert


----------

